# TTC at 41



## RhianneNancy

Hi I’m 41 and TTC. Have been using opks. My husband and I bd on CD12 at 1am and then dtd again on CD15 at 3pm. Looking at the opks am I in with a chance for bfp this month? I got my first peak opk at 4pm CD14. We are really hoping that we will be able to have another child, but I know my age is against us. We had our Daughter when I was 35. In between I was very ill but now my health is better and my doctor said I can try, we have decided it’s now or never. Anyway, just wondered if this month we’re in with a chance. What do you reckon? Baby dust to all.


----------



## monroea

I'm no expert but it sounds like those are decent odds considering when you ovulated. When will you test?


----------



## RhianneNancy

I think I’ll wait until the day my periods due which will be next Sunday. Trying not to get my hopes up too much. I know that being over 40 is not in my favour. But fingers crossed . Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you


----------



## mimi4

Fingers and toes crossed. Good luck


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thanks everyone feeling quite disheartened atm. 8dpo now and trying very hard not to get my hopes up too much. Most of the information about being over 40 and TTC naturally seems to be quite negative . I suppose I’m hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got everything crossed for you ❤️


----------



## RhianneNancy

I tested today which is 11dpo and unfortunately I got a bfn. Nothing at all. Feeling very sorry for myself now! Hopefully next month we’ll get our bfp. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just to give some hope here. 
I started ttc just after I turned 40 and fell with this one just after I turned 41. I'm 42 in December. 
I also did all the googling and it scared me so much with there statistics. 
But here I am. 
Lots of womon have babies in there early and mid 40s hon. 
It took us 11 cycles to get here but it happened. 
We did fall pregnant last year 4 times but unfortunately they all was early losses. 
Good luck


----------



## RhianneNancy

Ah thank you so much for sharing your experience it’s very encouraging as I am feeling very overwhelmed by the whole situation of TTC with my age. Last month it didn’t happen and I’m hoping for a bfp this month. Having spoken to a few friends about this it seems that it often takes longer to get pregnant and unfortunately with some losses along the way. I’m preparing myself for that but it is encouraging as I know it can happen. So happy for you that got there, but so sorry to hear of your losses. Thank you for taking the time to write the thoughtful message, it was much needed today


----------



## Lucy3

Wishing you lots of baby dust for this cycle! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## RhianneNancy

Ok, so today 16dpo I tested using frer and I have an extremely faint line. I confirmed ovulation with opks and on 11dpo, 12dpo, 13dpo I had some brown spotting when I wiped mixed with cm and only once each evening, very unusual for me, I never have spotting before AF. I really hope this progresses, fingers crossed. I’ll test again in 2 days. Can you see the line?


----------



## monroea

That definitely looks promising!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks positive!


----------



## RhianneNancy

Justo hope that line gets darker


----------



## RhianneNancy

Had some bleeding. Pink watery just now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## RhianneNancy

Yeah think it’s not happening now as I seem to be bleeding more and have some cramps . We will try again. Does anyone know what happens in terms of hormones when this happens? I mean, will i just end up having a normal cycle now? Once the bleeding stops will I ovulate as I normally do in other cycles?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Hi... I’m sorry to see how it’s turned out this month. After my chemicals I’ve ovulated as normal taking day 1 of bleeding and CD 1.

I am 40 and ttc too. I’m not listening to statistics and just getting on with it. I’m 10dpo today but have no tests till Saturday when the ones I ordered arrived.

good luck for next month.


----------



## RhianneNancy

Hi, thank you . I am sad but I’m just going to move forward and hope that we are lucky in the future. I am with you about not listening to statistics, just see what happens. With each new cycle there is opportunity . Hope that you get a peak Opk soon and go on to get a bfp. Best wishes and baby dust


----------



## FTale

Hi, so very sorry. 

I was hoping your line would get darker. Depending on how early the loss is you can go right back into your cycle.

My last loss which was yeara ago took almost 6weeks because hcg kept growing after bleeding and no pregnancy good be foun in uterus. So I received two methotrexate shots and got down to an hcg of less than 5. 

But I was getting strong lines while bleeding and even after I stopped.

Fx your body bounces back fast though I know mentally it may take a bit. Big hugs


----------



## RhianneNancy

Hello, thank you for your thoughtful comments and for sharing your own experience. I am so sorry that you had to experience a loss. 
I don’t think my HCG levels are high at all as I only got a very faint positive on the pregnancy test at 16dpo and then unfortunately I began to bleed on 17dpo. That has continued and has been just like a normal period for me. I have been using LH strips the last few days, to monitor and I haven’t noticed any line. Today is CD5 and the bleeding appeared to stop, which correlates with my usual periods. I’m really hoping that I ovulate as usual this month and hopefully get a bfp. It’s hard as I’m worried it will happen again but I feel optimistic about continuing TTC. I have read some information that says that after a chemical pregnancy your fertility can be very high. So who knows. 
Thank you again for sharing and best wishes to you.


----------



## FTale

Thank you and I've heard the same.

I think about cd 7 or 8 you might start to see hints of a line on your LH strips. Normally mine start to pick up better at cd 10. 

Please keep us posted on how its going. I need to get more LH strips as it looks like I will be going into a new cycle by the weekend.

Fx for you!!!


----------



## RhianneNancy

So, today is CD14 and I normally get a peak opk today. I’m not sure if that will happen this month though because of the chemical last month? Anyway, we DTD last night and fingers crossed I get a peak opk soon.


----------



## FTale

I say just go for it until a temp change or clear shift in opk say not yo. Every other day will cover your fertile window nicely.


----------



## RhianneNancy

So I got a peak opk now. Going to dtd tomorrow as we did it last night already. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mimi4

oh, super - fingers crossed


----------



## RhianneNancy

I am 12dpo today and I think I’m out for this month. I brought the Ava fertility bracelet and began using it 9dpo and as you see on the chart my temperature dropped 10dpo and 11dpo although, it has risen this morning 12dpo. I think it means probably my period will come. I was hoping I might be lucky this cycle after the chemical last cycle. However, I’m enjoying gathering data on the Ava bracelet and hopefully it’ll give loads of accurate information after a couple of months of use


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm sorry u had a chemical hon. 
Good luck I hope u get ure forever BFP soon.


----------



## RhianneNancy

Ah thank you .


----------



## RhianneNancy

AF started yesterday as expected. New cycle, let’s see what happens.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry AF arrived :(
Good luck for this cycle


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry AF arrived. Good luck this cycle


----------



## mimi4

Sorry AF arrived. Fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## RhianneNancy

So, update. As you know I have an ava bracelet now anyway, my period started 29th may and ava predicted my period as coming this Thursday just gone CD29. I was fully expecting my period because of ava predicting it and having temp drops from dpo 14. I was so exhausted on Friday and I wanted the period to come as I have swimming sessions booked in and just assumed I was late. Today I have a temp rise and no AF so I thought I should take a test and it’s a BFP!! Shocked. I just feel this will be another miscarriage. Due to the temp drops. Anyway I will attach photo of BFP today is DPO 16 . I also attach my ava data for this month. Any ideas about this? What do you think?


----------



## Jojo0802

Congrats!!! That’s such a strong line! It’s darker than the control! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

That's a amazing BFP congratulations


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you  just hoping it sticks!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay! Congratulations! Fantastic line :D


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you 
I did a clear-blue test today that shows the weeks and it says 2-3 weeks, which correlates with when I ovulated. So far so good


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's a gorgeous line! Twins...?? ;)


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you does a strong line indicate possibility of twins?


----------



## RhianneNancy

Still going well. I did another clear blue to check my hormones are continuing to increase.


----------



## Bevziibubble

RhianneNancy said:


> Still going well. I did another clear blue to check my hormones are continuing to increase.
> 
> View attachment 1100099

:happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

RhianneNancy said:


> Still going well. I did another clear blue to check my hormones are continuing to increase.
> 
> View attachment 1100099

:happydance:


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you


----------



## mimi4

that's great news! x


----------



## Wish2BMom

could be - did for me but I also did IVF and transferred 2 embryos so it was on the radar already! You also get extra special care for being over 40 - have you gone to the Dr yet? Good luck!! Watching over here with envy! :)


----------



## RhianneNancy

Hi, yeah I’ve spoken to my Gp and because I had a rare disease caused by a tumour in my brain tumour which thankfully was removed last year, I have some other health conditions, diabetes 2 and adrenal insufficiency meaning I am currently steroid dependant. My consultant told me after my operation that it was ok for me to try. I and nearly 7 weeks now and the last few days I’ve been so sick and nauseous!! I’ve been referred to Queen Charlottes in Hammersmith as I have quite a complicated condition and being over 40, I actually turned 42 at the end of May. I just hope things will be ok. Hope that all of us are blessed with beautiful healthy babies


----------



## Wish2BMom

you're in the thick of it now!! I'm so excited for you! (and I'm envious b/c our family is complete after I had the boys, but I very much loved being pregnant with them and would do it again in a heartbeat - I'm just a lurker now!) :)


----------



## RhianneNancy

Ah,thank you  . I am only 7 weeks, so I’m aware I’m far from out of the woods. I have had miscarriages so I’m quite cautious to get excited at the moment. Just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## RhianneNancy

So an update, unfortunately looks as though I’m having a miscarriage. The baby was measuring at 6 week instead of 8, there was a heartbeat. After my scan yesterday I had to go to A and E as I started cramping and bleeding. I have a urine infection which I am now taking antibiotics for. I have a scan either Sunday or Monday, but I think I will have lost this one :-(, In that case I will have a D and C at the hospital. It’s so hard :-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no! I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you  really appreciate it


----------



## mimi4

I so sorry :(


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you. It’s been very difficult this past week. I lost the baby after seeing a heartbeat last Friday although the baby was measuring 2 weeks behind, that same day I began bleeding and unfortunately I have now miscarriages. Many many emotions and thoughts. I would still very much like to keep trying although after this I will give my body and mind a few months to settle and talk with doctors and my husband to see if it’s worth us trying again. Thank you for all your kind comments.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I'm so sorry to read this, Rhianne :( It's such a terrible thing to go through. Huge hugs to you - I hope you take the time and heal.


----------



## RhianneNancy

Thank you so much for your kind words. After the miscarriage we went away to visit family for a couple of weeks. The break was great and was much needed after everything that’s happened. I ended up getting Covid this week, feeling very sorry for myself at the moment. Ive been double vaccinated and thankfully I think I’m over the worsted of it now.

I had my period and I’m now on CD9. This was the first period I’d had since the miscarriage and I am sure I ovulated as usual cd 15. I am using the Ava bracelet to help me track as well as LH strips. I’m really worried about trying again after the miscarriage and because of my age and I did have another miscarriage in 2018. I’m thinking of giving my body a break for this cycle as I have Covid atm and then maybe trying again in November. Just trying to work out if it’s the right thing to do. We would love another baby but as you can imagine it’s daunting after the miscarriage. I would really appreciate some words of support and to hear others experience. I’m thinking that my egg quality is to blame here and wondered if anyone has any natural strategies that might help me improve it. 
many thanks


----------



## monroea

I'm so sorry to hear of your struggles. I can relate as I had a miscarriage last October. I, too, got both vaccine shots and then ended up with Covid. I can't help but feel annoyed that two cycles were "wasted" because of my Covid vaccines, then another month gone because of Covid. And now I have bronchitis and am on doxycycline which has messed up my cycle. As if my age and egg quality and count aren't already against me, I feel like every month something else is coming up.


----------



## RhianneNancy

Ah, I hear you. I’m so sorry that you experienced a miscarriage in October. I’m also sorry that you are in this situation with your health at the moment and completely empathise with your feelings of annoyance and time wasted. I really hope that your bronchitis clears up and that your cycles start to become more predictable again. When I’m unwell, I always find that I get much more down in the dumps about things. Being unwell doesn’t help with anything does it.

I have conflicting thoughts, like maybe giving my body a break from TTCing will workout better and mean that if I get pregnant again, I will have a better chance of a healthy baby, but on the other hand, I feel like am I just wasting more time? 

I sincerely hope that when the time is right we will both be able to get pregnant and welcome healthy babies. I wish you the best and lots of baby dust. A bit of time to let our bodies heal might make all the difference


----------

